# Blonde Coyote Shoulder Mount (Pics)



## Liv4Trappin

Here is a pretty colored Yote done in a heavy left turn shoulder mount. 

Take care,
Mike


----------



## CarnageProductions13

Amazing mount! Great work, I love the facial expression!


----------



## HTC

Great looking mount!

I shot one just like it this past fall, same color as I remember....Chris Kreiner taking care of it for me....


----------



## Cuz

Fantastic mount Mike!!


----------



## Airoh

The second pic looks like a live animal.
Really nice work.


----------

